# Traditional Gifts for Master's Day



## nick_nameless (Aug 8, 2007)

So, Monday was Master's day, at least according to the calendar posted at my school.

Do people give gifts to their Sifu's?  What kind of gifts?

Does anyone know what would be considered proper, or traditional gifts?


----------



## clfsean (Aug 8, 2007)

In no specific order from what I've heard/read/experienced...

money
alcohol
tobacco
food
craftworks


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 8, 2007)

No offence, but the whole things sounds kinda wierd to me.
Whatever mows your lawn I guess...


----------



## nick_nameless (Aug 8, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> No offence, but the whole things sounds kinda wierd to me.
> Whatever mows your lawn I guess...



What is it that sounds weird to you?  Giving a gift to your teacher?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2007)

Where I studied kung fu many years ago it was traditional to a give a gift to the _school_...e.g., the clock was always off (which became a running joke), so one year the students gave a new clock. This was usually done at Chinese New Year's, I believe.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never heard of "Master's Day".  What is the premise?

We recognize sifu's birthday and holidays and such, including Chinese New Year.

Sifu often brings a small gift when he visits his sifu, but that's just how he likes to keep relationships strong since he only sees his sifu a couple times a year or so.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2007)

While I do buy my sahbum gifts for certain occasions - testings (mine and his), some holidays, etc., I've never heard of "Master's Day", and I'm not sure of the purpose... although I do know people who send cards and/or gifts to their instructors for Father's Day.

I would suggest asking other students in your dojang the reason this date was chosen and what they do; they're most likely to have information that pertains to you.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 8, 2007)

nick_nameless said:


> What is it that sounds weird to you? Giving a gift to your teacher?


 
Master's Day. Never heard of it.
I would give my teacher a gift if it were Christmas or his birthday (if he would accept them :idunno.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 8, 2007)

One of the following gifts is traditionally acceptable:

1) Money
2) Money
3) Cash
4) Money


----------



## clfsean (Aug 8, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Master's Day. Never heard of it.
> I would give my teacher a gift if it were Christmas or his birthday (if he would accept them :idunno.



Yeah lemme catch myself... never heard of a critter named "Master's Day"... just CNY, 10 10 , birthdays, Christmas, etc...


----------



## Changhfy (Aug 9, 2007)

I havent heard of Masters Day as well, sounds like another holiday that hallmark invented.

Anyways generally speaking its considered socially acceptable to give lai si fong or hong bao on most occaisions including b-days etc...


Guo Su


----------



## brianlkennedy (Aug 10, 2007)

If your teacher is from a Chinese background (i.e. Taiwan, China, Hong Kong, Singapore, Macao---or L.A.'s Chinatown) and you want to show solid traditional respect to them---do not hand them money directly. Buy some red envelopes and put whatever money you are going to give them in the envelope. 

It is not a minor issue....in Chinese society it is a major deal. Merchants, whores, the guy at the gas station; these people you hand bare money too. Not to a laoshi, a teacher. 

As to "masters day"---are you talking about "Teachers Day" which is Confucius's birthday? That would be the normal day here in Taiwan for what you are talking about. Off the top of my head I can not remember the exact date but I think it is October or Sept.

take care,
Brian


----------

